# ma germà, ma cosí...



## xupxup

Hola a tothom!En alguns pobles del Penedès es fa servir el possessiu *ma* amb persones en masculí. Aquests possessius, és clar, ja no es fan servir avui en dia, però són ben vius per referir-nos als membres de la família. A mi em xoca molt sempre que sento algú que diu _"ma germà"_ o _"ma cosí"_ en comptes de _"mon germà i mon cosí"_, però a molta gent per aquí els sembla normal, encara que no ho diguin ells mateixos, i segons en quins pobles és la forma normal de dir-ho. Curiosament no diuen _"ma pare"_ sinó _"mon pare"_ i, fins on he pogut preguntar, diuen _mon tiet, mon oncle (onclo)_ però també _ma cunyat _i/o_ mon cunyat_. La veritat és que quan comences a preguntar sovint canvien la forma, com si sabessin que ho estan dient "malament".
La pregunta és, algú més fa servir aquestes formes o les ha sentides o coneix algú que les digui normalment?


----------



## su123

Bones!!
Jo encara sento el *ma* + femení, però mai l'he sentit seguit de masculí.
sue123


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

xupxup said:


> Hola a tothom!En alguns pobles del Penedès es fa servir el possessiu *ma* amb persones en masculí. Aquests possessius, és clar, ja no es fan servir avui en dia, però són ben vius per referir-nos als membres de la família. A mi em xoca molt sempre que sento algú que diu _"ma germà"_ o _"ma cosí"_ en comptes de _"mon germà i mon cosí"_, però a molta gent per aquí els sembla normal, encara que no ho diguin ells mateixos, i segons en quins pobles és la forma normal de dir-ho. Curiosament no diuen _"ma pare"_ sinó _"mon pare"_ i, fins on he pogut preguntar, diuen _mon tiet, mon oncle (onclo)_ però també _ma cunyat _i/o_ mon cunyat_. La veritat és que quan comences a preguntar sovint canvien la forma, com si sabessin que ho estan dient "malament".
> La pregunta és, algú més fa servir aquestes formes o les ha sentides o coneix algú que les digui normalment?


 
Ja ho preguntaré a casa, a veure si a ells els és familiar. Tenint en compte que som de pobles que son gairebé a tocar, és probable que sí que a Vilanova es digués així fa un temps.


----------



## betulina

Hi he estat pensant i haig de confessar que jo no sé què dic!  Em sona bé tot. No m'és estrany dir "ma germà", la veritat... I coincideixo amb tots els exemples que dónes, que no sona bé "ma pare" ni "ma onclo"... però sí "ma cunyat" i "ma cosí". Però jo no sé si ho dic, ves quines coses...  

El que sí que sé que he dit sempre és "mon àvia", suposo que perquè no coincideixin les dues "a"... és general, això? Al Vallès, que en lloc de "ma" diuen "me", suposo que no ho fan...


----------



## Mei

Hola canalla,

Doncs jo dic "mon pare" o "ma mare" o "mon cunyat"... "ma pare" no em sona gaire bé que diguem... 

Salut

Mei


----------



## Dixie!

xupxup said:


> Hola a tothom!En alguns pobles del Penedès es fa servir el possessiu *ma* amb persones en masculí. Aquests possessius, és clar, ja no es fan servir avui en dia, però són ben vius per referir-nos als membres de la família. A mi em xoca molt sempre que sento algú que diu _"ma germà"_ o _"ma cosí"_ en comptes de _"mon germà i mon cosí"_, però a molta gent per aquí els sembla normal, encara que no ho diguin ells mateixos, i segons en quins pobles és la forma normal de dir-ho. Curiosament no diuen _"ma pare"_ sinó _"mon pare"_ i, fins on he pogut preguntar, diuen _mon tiet, mon oncle (onclo)_ però també _ma cunyat _i/o_ mon cunyat_. La veritat és que quan comences a preguntar sovint canvien la forma, com si sabessin que ho estan dient "malament".
> La pregunta és, algú més fa servir aquestes formes o les ha sentides o coneix algú que les digui normalment?



Hola xupxup,

Jo sóc del Delta de l'Ebre, i al meu poble, La Ràpita, també ho he sentit dir! Sobretot "ma germà". Recordo fins i tot una companya meua de l'escola, quan feia EGB, que ho deia constantment per a referir-se al seu germà gran.


----------



## Laia

Aquestes formes jo les utilitzo només pels femenins: "ma mare/ta mare". Pels masculins diria més aviat "el meu pare/el teu pare". No sé, em surt així.

Però sí que és veritat que hi ha moltes variacions d'aquests possessius, no?
Al Vallès diuen "me mare" enlloc de "ma mare". És una dada que em fa molta gràcia, mira...  Els identifico així, als que són del Vallès


----------



## Tomby

Mei said:


> ...Doncs jo dic "mon pare" o "ma mare" o "mon cunyat"... "ma pare" no em sona gaire bé que diguem...


A mi em passa el mateix. Ademés mai ho he sentit.
Potser en algunes viles o comàrques es digui al parlar ràpit com en castellà, molts castellans "cults" diuen "_se ha marchao_", "_ha estudiao_", etc., oblidan-se de pronunciar la "d" intervocàlica final.
Salutacions!


----------



## xupxup

No! No! És que "ma pare" no ho diu ningú (que jo sàpiga).
Conec gent que diu normalment "ma germà, ma cosí, ma cunyat" però no amb els altres parents masculins.


----------

